# How to deal with wife's Social Networking Affair?



## FBLIAR (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
Im filipino and working abroad and recently on vacation in the philippines for the holidays. It been two months now and just three weeks ago problems with my marriage happened.
My wife got hooked playing social games in a social networking site where she saw this foreign guy.I caught her sending and receiving messages which were very intimate.I was devastated with what i saw and couldnt imagine why she has done this after all the sacrifices for working abroad to build up our family.I felt sorry for my three year old daughter that she had to witness the fights after i confronted her.
My wife said she was sorry and it was just a game,nothing too serious and no physical contact made, i told her im considering to end the marriage but she threatend to kill herself if we separated so i eventually forgive her as she promised she'll avoid the guy. 
after that,Just a few weeks ago again I saw her messages again telling this guy shed be gone for a couple of weeks from playing.Id be leaving abroad again soon in a couple of weeks so i knew this is why she sent this message to the guy. 

I let it pass coz i really feel bad for my daughter on whats happening to us. 

Just recently i saw their chat session and this foreign guy would come to visit her this coming summertime and I will not be around on summertime. I confronted her Again about it and she promised me she would stop playing the online game and cutoff any communication with this guy. 

But i fear this would go on and they will meet on summertime after im gone...I really need some advice regarding this. 
I wouldnt want to break up a happy home coz Im thinking about my daughter plus the fact she said she'll commit suicide.

Thanks again in advance to all your replies..


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

FBLIAR said:


> ....
> *I wouldnt want to break up a happy home* coz Im thinking about my daughter plus the fact she said she'll commit suicide.
> ....


No disrespect, but I'm confused!
Are you planning on breaking up someone else's home? Or do you mean your own home? 

1. YOU are not breaking anything up - she is by continuing to disrespect your marriage & breaking her promises

2. You do not have a happy home. Not at the moment. Why are you away so much? Things are going to get much worse I'm afraid.

3. Suicide? send her for a full evaluation. She's manipulating you.


----------



## FBLIAR (Dec 23, 2012)

Let me rephrase that " I wouldnt want to breakup the marriage"

yes im always away coz i work abroad and it know its a problem and a big sacrifice since i couldnt bring them with me. 

After the last fight i tried to stop her from drinking pills


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Just how are you getting all this info? Is she this careless or do you have a keylogger?

Either way, I would send a message to this POS, saying something like, "Messing with the head of another man's wife is very dangerous business. Signed, You".

Predators like this are looking for easy action and want no problems. Make him aware that YOU are aware of his existence and intentions, and he'll fold like a cheap tent.


----------



## FBLIAR (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, 
@3putt, My wife plays long hours on online social games, shes spending like half a day. No keylogger shes just careless leaving the PC for a awhile to do some chores. 

I'd stop her using the PC but shes complaining im not giving her freedom and said she'd go to Internet shops if i cut off the Internet at the house.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, the next time she states that about freedom, just reply that if freedom is her primary concern, then divorce will give her all the freedom she desires. Agree totally with walkonmars that she is trying to manipulate you with the threat of suicide. That's not gonna happen. It's simply an attempt to get you to stop interfering in her little fantasy world. Nothing more.

Send that message to POS.

Your biggest problem right now is that she is lonely and seeking companionship from the wrong people. This job is KILLING your marriage. What do you plan on doing about that?


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Hoy pare I'm Filipino too and I'm sorry to say but she's playing you big time !!! She wants to keep the $$$ part of your so called marriage but is disrespecting you by doing what she is doing. Its call " baking her cake and eating it too "

I don't understand why and how shes online so much with a 3 year old girl ?? I think you and your daughter deserves better !! If she threatens to kill herself again I'd politely tell her " she shouldnt but we all have choices in life " and WALK away ..... better yet RUN !!

Sige Good luck nalang !!


----------



## mdnuojame (Dec 24, 2012)

After the last fight i tried to stop her from drinking pills


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Find the OM, find his friends and family and expose him as a guy who is pathetically going after a married woman.


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

FBLIAR said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im filipino and working abroad and recently on vacation in the philippines for the holidays. It been two months now and just three weeks ago problems with my marriage happened.
> My wife got hooked playing social games in a social networking site where she saw this foreign guy.I caught her sending and receiving messages which were very intimate.I was devastated with what i saw and couldnt imagine why she has done this after all the sacrifices for working abroad to build up our family.I felt sorry for my three year old daughter that she had to witness the fights after i confronted her.
> My wife said she was sorry and it was just a game,nothing too serious and no physical contact made, i told her im considering to end the marriage but she threatend to kill herself if we separated so i eventually forgive her as she promised she'll avoid the guy.
> ...


Taking her life is a personal choice, not yours. She's playing mind games and has no intention on ending this with the other guy. You are being manipulated.

Show some manhood and law down some disciplinary action. She needs to learn some respect. I'd wait until she was on the computer, walk right up grab the computer and throw it right out the window(throw it through the glass and all for added dramatic affect). Then I'd grab her by the arm, drag her into the bedroom. Rip a sheet right off the bed and throw some of her clothes and personal items in it, tie it up, tell her to grab it and when she picks it, grab her right by the arm and drag her into the car. I'd drive her right to the airport, speeding, blowing stop signs the whole nine and on the way demand to know what country this guy is in. I'd fly right up to the departures zone of the airport, jump the curb, exit the vehicle and walk over to the passenger door, open it and grab her right by the arm and tote her ass right to the customer service desk. Buy her a ticket to the country where this guy lives, grab two twenties, wad it up with the ticket throw it in her face and then bail.

You need to show her you're not playing games and your pimp hand needs to be strong.


----------



## FBLIAR (Dec 23, 2012)

@Omgitsjoe salamat pre,i m thinking my wife is just falling prey to this online predators. 

I guess her parents needs to step up over her suicde issues, im considering sending her back to her parents but laws in the philippines states that child custody wil be given to the mother if the child is 7yrs below.

Im kinda in a really tight spot of not seeing my daughter if i separate my wife.
Leaving my job would be an option to fix things but it will take sometime to find work again.

I thought of Sending message to POS but according to my wife she deleted her account already and i have no means of knowing the guys email and fb acct.


----------

